# German Breaker Yards



## mattlill2000

Hello from Finland! I am looking for an engine for my son's Seat Leon and am unable to locate any Wrecking Yards in Germany. I usually find dealers in England and USA selling German car parts.........Most countries have a sort of a site that you can search the country for spare parts and I'm sure there is one Germany. Can anybody out there help me out with some info. Thanks!


----------



## James3214

try
www.GebrauchtTeile.net


----------



## mattlill2000

Thanks James! This is exactly what I was looking for.


----------

